# pimpin' out a recurve?



## dogwatch (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm a compound target shooter but recently my wife bought a hoyt eclipse recuve bow and has been shooting with me at the indoor range. She complains though the the bow is too heavy for her to handle and she wants to but a new lighter wood one.

Meanwhile I'd want to take her recuve bow fix it up and start shooting with it on my odd days. 

My hoyt compound is pretty tricked out, supreme site with a 6x scope, stabilzer, I use a thumb release with a d-loop, drop away rest.

The recuve is however qute a bit more primitive. It has just a very basic pin type rest, no peep and and a really basic site. 

Can you "pimp" out a recurve the same way you can a compound bow? I don't think I have seen people at the range with recurve using mechanical releases or dloops, the sites have always been just small simple plastic rings (no powered scopes) and the rests have mostly been just the basic pin types.
I don't plan to shoot at any tourneys' with this bow I would just like to really fix it up so it can shoot as accurately as my compound.


----------



## SyberEagle (Apr 9, 2006)

*Do what you want*

As long as you don't plan on shooting at tourneys you can do anything you want. The guys you see at the range are like me. No peeps, no mech releases, no scopes of any type that magnify, no drop away rests, but still a heck of alot of fun.:shade: Try is without all that stuff, you may like it as a break from your compound.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

yeah.........i like this pimping recurve idea :thumbs_up 

took the old school recurve outta box over the weekend (after 16 years).
still in good shape, checked the limbs/strings...etc and re strung the beast. 
it's a 1987 vintage yamaha DX. i even took down to the local club and see if i can get my recurve form back.........  

if i can use 1 word to describe the shoot cycle........TWANG! and more twang
how do i get rid of it? limb savers/string dampers????

(did i just hi-jack the thread????? )


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Another set of limbs -?????*

Isn't that Hoyt one of those recurves that you can just get a lighter set of limbs - why not look at that option for your wife. And yes, you can add all sorts of neat stuff


----------



## dogwatch (Jun 8, 2006)

actually they are carbon fiber limbs and are pretty light. The riser has some weight though. Overall its a good quality bow.

The site, and rest are crappy and it has no stabilizer. Shooting with a dloop and mechanical release is also a huge advantage for me when I shoot compound.

I guess i would like to get some good parts for it, but say for example the arrow rest its a cheap part and its just this metal pin that flips out and its very easy for the arrow to drop off if you tilt the bow. Don't they make rests for recurve that really help the arrow from falling off?

I will probably get a high end site from sure-loc and I will use the stabilizer from my compound. I would probably also use the powered scope from my compound.


----------



## mhertwig (Mar 19, 2011)

if ur gunna put all that **** on a recurve then just shoot a compound.... don't people want a challenge once in a while? try shooting the recurve Olympic style.... 90 meters simple sight, stab's ,fingers, and a plunger rest, if u can shoot good like that then go to your little wimpy compound and you'll be perfect. or you can do what i do and shoot an eclipse with NOTHING on it just a riser limbs and a string.... waay funner


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

urabus said:


> yeah.........i like this pimping recurve idea :thumbs_up
> 
> took the old school recurve outta box over the weekend (after 16 years).
> still in good shape, checked the limbs/strings...etc and re strung the beast.
> ...


I "trick out" all of my recurves with Limb Saver string leechs. The work great.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Do what you want, it's your bow. And don't listen to those "traditional" guys, they ain't so traditional with their carbon fiber limbs and machine made parts to their equipment. Unless its a stick and sinew it ain't so traditional. I have a take down recurve that I shoot bare except for a seal skin rest and beaver skin silencers. It has a dacron string, laminated riser and wood/fiberglass limbs and I in no way consider it "traditional". And yeah I put aluminum arrows through it.... Try the seal skin for a rest if you can find it, absolutely silent. And the beaver tufts work well for the string as well.


----------

